# King Killer Chrionicles on TV?



## brokethepoint (Jul 26, 2013)

I got it first 

http://www.tor.com/blogs/2013/07/patrick-rothfuss-name-of-the-wind-television-show

While the news is exciting, I cannot see it on network TV.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, I do love the series, so I'll certainly watch it. But I don't have high hopes. Eric Heisserer? With such illustrious credits as the mediocre remake/prequel of _The Thing_? And _Fi(ve)nal Destination_? I'll be surprised if it gets a full season in before it is cancelled. If it comes out while the _Game of Thrones_ hype is still high, it might be able to fill a fall slot for people looking for something to tide them over, but the book isn't nearly as popular as _A Song of Ice and Fire_ was before it's TV show came out, so I don't think as many people will be talking about it.

But if it gets a good actor as Kvothe, it could do well.


----------



## Jess A (Aug 1, 2013)

Ophiucha said:


> Well, I do love the series, so I'll certainly watch it. But I don't have high hopes. Eric Heisserer? With such illustrious credits as the mediocre remake/prequel of _The Thing_? And _Fi(ve)nal Destination_? I'll be surprised if it gets a full season in before it is cancelled.



It can't be worse than _Legend of the Seeker_. Amusing but stupid at the same time.


----------



## brokethepoint (Aug 5, 2013)

I did catch some of _Legend of the Seeker_ while it was a little cheesy I did enjoy it.

I seriously hope King Killer is better.


----------



## CAL9000 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm very worried that Kingkiller will be similar to Legend of the Seeker. I don't really see it as a doable TV show. That is UNLESS it is going to focus on Kvothe's adventures that he isn't telling Chronicler in the books. Really, I think that's the only way it could even remotely work.
Hope Rothfuss didn't make a mistake by letting his story get picked up by the same guys who made such wise decisions concerning Firefly...


----------



## Jess A (Aug 6, 2013)

brokethepoint said:


> I did catch some of _Legend of the Seeker_ while it was a little cheesy I did enjoy it.
> 
> I seriously hope King Killer is better.



Yeah it was entertaining, but cheesy is the right word. Also, season 1 didn't work on my DVD player. And the storyline was seriously lacking.

I've never read the King Killer series! I should get the books before the show comes out. They look pretty decent; I've been looking at the author's website.


----------

